# 22/45 Grip Width



## billypilgrim (Jun 28, 2013)

I own a 22/45 with non-removable panels, and am very interested in performing the grip mod to the gun. My only concern is will it be wide enough. I bought the hogue wrap around, but I just don't like the feel of it. Makes me feel disconnected from the gun.

To the point: I was wondering if anyone had measured the width, from side to side, of the stock polymer non-replaceable grips and then performed the grip mod and attached 1911 grips and remeasured?

Another quick question, are all non-finger grooved 1911 panels about the same thickness?

- billypilgrim


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

billypilgrim said:


> I own a 22/45 with non-removable panels, and am very interested in performing the grip mod to the gun. My only concern is will it be wide enough. I bought the hogue wrap around, but I just don't like the feel of it. Makes me feel disconnected from the gun.
> 
> To the point: I was wondering if anyone had measured the width, from side to side, of the stock polymer non-replaceable grips and then performed the grip mod and attached 1911 grips and remeasured?
> 
> ...


I didn't want to get into the modding of the 22/45 so I waited until it became available with removable grips. Even then it was thinner in width than I prefer for my large hands. 1911 grips come in different thickness and I installed thicker grips on mine. It now does a nice job of duplicating the grip of my 1911. If you can do the mod yourself, or find some one to do it, thicker grips are available. Brownell's is one place to start looking for the grips.


----------



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

I purchased the 22/45 for my wife figuring she wouldn't care about the grip (non-removable). I am now told she likes my Mark II much better. :?


----------

